# Générateur WPA



## Goulven (20 Avril 2004)

Quelqu'un sait si ca existe un générateur de clé WPA pour OS X? Je suis un gros flemmard et imaginer 64 caractères hexa


----------



## maousse (20 Avril 2004)

http://www.well.com/~ddd/RPG/ par exemple


----------



## Goulven (20 Avril 2004)

Par exemple... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci maousse.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis donc! C'est même plus _gourou_ ton qualificatif! A chaque fois qu'un problème se pose tu as toujours la solution


----------

